# Extend time from seed in solo cup



## sMACkaddict (Oct 26, 2015)

I have been germing seeds by just tossin em in the dirt, mandala style.  Its been great, I've got a 24/26 germination rate so far (waiting on 2 cheese #1 to break ground, but they aren't looking promising).  I am wondering what I can do to extend the time before I need to transplant them out of their solo cups.

Currently they go in FF light warrior amended with a bunch of perlite.  Can I add FFOF or like Dr Earths all purpose to the bottom of the cup?  I have a bunch of amendments, should I top dress with something after the cotyledons go yellow?

I would like to go 3 or 4 weeks in the solo cups before transplanting them to 3 gallon bags.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2015)

When the cotyledons. (the first round leaves) ... turn yellow top dress with FFOF.  ANd yes you can put some soil with food in the bottom of the container.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 26, 2015)

alright, I was hoping to hear that.  thank you!


----------

